# *Whomp whomp* Shoulda taken the box out earlier!



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

I has moar eggz.

Well, one more. So we decided it was time for drastic measures. Moved EVERY TOY AND PERCH in the ENTIRE cage to a completely new spot. Got rid of the shoebox I gave CC to lay the eggs in and just gave her a shallow dish with a scarf in it instead.

Going to try and give her long periods of darkness, too.

Frankly I think I just left the box in there too long. She had pretty much sort of abandoned the eggs, only went down now and then to check on them, and in my gut I knew she was done, but I was afraid of inducing her to lay more so I left them...

*headdesk*

The discovery went something like this:

Finance: "Honey, how many eggs were in the box this morning?"
Me: "Um, four. Why?"
Fiance: "Are you sure?"
Me: "Yeah. Definitely. Four. Why?"
Fiance: "Um...well..."
Me: "Oh NO!"
Fiance: "Yeah. I'm counting five."

There was one real one in there. Fortunately it looks great and I didn't even NOTICE egg-bum on CC, so I presume it wasn't hard for her to lay it. At least she's not seeming to struggle or have nutritional deficiencies. 

I'm going to probably cook off a little plain pasta tomorrow and offer that with some calcium sprinkled in. The A-vet suggested plain Tums, since the FDA regulates them so the percentage of calcium is strictly enforced, as opposed to bird supplements which are unregulated.

Either way, crossing my fingers she stops. I'm glad she's healthy enough to do it, makes me happy I give her a good enough life that she wants to lay, but I don't have the resources to deal with baby birds. I know that dividing her from Sunshine is a possibility, but it's not a good idea. I did it once and they were so bummed, it was horrid. They just sat next to each other on either side of the divider and made this terrible mournful cheep. Ugh.

So I mean, really it won't be an issue unless she KEEPS doing it. If that happens, I'll talk to Dr. Wyre again. For now I'd like to try other methods first.

Also, of course, advice is welcome!

Here are pics of the eggie:










































Cute, but still. Nnng.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah...Mindwipe pulls the same thing on me every spring and summer. Guaranteed. I usually get at least five eggs with her. Sigh. Little stinker.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

I actually knew that CC would lay eggs -- it's one of the reasons I took her from the pet store, they had NO clue what to do for her and she was at risk there. 

Unfortunately she JUST laid 5 about a month ago, so I need to try and discourage her from continuing. I'm not sure what's up with the egg....of course there's also a chance that my "man" is actually a woman, and HE laid it. Who knows.

Either way, I don't mind the eggs, but it does make me sad to think there might be a baby 'tiel in there...if I had the resources or knowledge I'd want to raise one. But I just don't 

She can lay eggs to her heart's content, as long as she's healthy and it doesn't hurt her. I'm just worried about her doing it CONSTANTLY. So far no proof that's the case. But we'll see...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

actually, there IS a chance your other bird could have laid it. does "he" seem to have an egg bum?


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Casey, not that I saw, but to be fair, I didn't see either of them with any kind of visible baby bump -- and when CC laid her first 5, I did.

Since Sunshine isn't DNA tested, he definitely could be a she. So far all of the...um, shenanigans...have involved "him" on top of her (I do have video) but I'm well aware that hens can do this sometimes, so it's not a perfect indicator.

They do both sit on the eggs. CC was the one sitting on them today when my fiance found the new one, but like I said -- that doesn't seem to matter. Sunshine sits on the "nest" and gets protective. If you get too close, he runs out all fluffed up and hissing. It's sort of sad and funny all at once.

So...yeah, no clue. I guess I will have to try and watch closer...


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

can you post a photo of his back, under his tail? wings? and how old again?


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Sure! Let's see. He was a "rescue" -- we got him for free from a family who thought he was aggressive (ha. ha.) and they said he was about a year at that time, and they'd gotten him from a local bird store. He does have that little plastic band on his leg, no numbers, just an open plastic band...so I wouldn't be surprised. I'd guess he's anywhere from a year and a half, almost two, to 3 and a half. I have no real way of knowing.

Here are the best shots I've managed so far (I was asked this once before) -- I just linked the whole album, hehe:

http://s48.beta.photobucket.com/user/HauntedStarling/library/Sunshine%20--%20Boy%20or%20Girl

ETA: I thought, though, that pied 'tiels couldn't be sexed visually?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

SOME can  depending on hidden splits.... just want to check for those

what are the behaviours? whistling, talking, head banging, beak banging?

or just quiet?


do you have a full back view?


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Let's see.

Singing and whistling, yes, a ton. He mimics and talks, can say a bunch of phrases in his little growly voice.

I've never seen him head bang or beak bang.

Let me look and see for back view. What angle do you need?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

behaviour alone sounds total boy. see tsuka in my siggy? a view like that if possible. 

but im pretty sure by behaviours, he is a boy, which means it is likely CC laying again


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Got some footage for ya, Casey...for the humor value. 

This is what I wake up to -- and come home to -- and go to sleep to...okay, no, not go to sleep to. But you get the idea.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq13AHAgwJo

Also, some back shots:


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

he IS a boy, for sure, in the video and photo i can see he has "ghost pearls" on his shoulders, this means he is split to pearl, which only males can be split to pearl  plus behaviours... he is a boy for sure 


and welcome to the life of hormonal tiels


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks! I had no idea 

The folks we got him from did say they were told he was a boy  So good to know for "sure".

It's a actually sort of humorous, the baby making...


----------



## bradjo (Oct 25, 2012)

My male umbrella say thank you for the video. He found it inspiring!


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

ROTFL oh no!

Seriously, it's so funny. The awkwardest thing on earth to watch. And they seem to not give a horse's rear end whether I'm in the room or not. In fact, we let them out for out time once, and they did it RIGHT over our bed!

I'm starting to think they know a little too much about what the bed is for...O.O Maybe I will have to cover them from now on before WE get in that bed...I'm teaching them things!

Also, CC refuses now to lay IN anything. She's been laying the eggs from her chosen perch,and they fall and crack open. I haven't witnessed it, I've just been finding the "results".

I did give her a big, shallow dish, but she's uninterested. Is that okay? Can she lay like that??


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I don't know this from personal experience, but I've heard that hens will sometimes lay eggs off a perch intentionally when they're just having recreational sex and don't really want to raise babies.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

So wait...

Are you saying that cockatiels...

...have abortions???

I'm not sure if this is hilarious or kind of disturbing. But, I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

both my female birds have done birdie abortions. dally laid one egg from a perch and that was that.


munch laid one egg, cracked it, buried it, and ignored it. the end lol


so yes they do do birdie abortions.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Aw, what a shame.

On the upside, this bodes well for CC. Her poops are getting much more normal now, and she is due to lay her last egg (if she is consistently going to lay 5) tomorrow.

I'm hoping that'll end the cycle. I know it's just not good for her, and I don't want to end up in the vet's office for shots or whatnot.

She seems so much cheerier lately, though, must say. Somehow I think the boinking must be improving her mood :lovebirds:


----------



## bradjo (Oct 25, 2012)

Actually when my Hyacinth hen did this it was because it was her first few eggs and they sort of surprised her (and me). Anyway if you have a nestbox in there and want eggs you can put a folded up towel under the perch so it will catch the eggs and you can incubate them if you have an incubator. I'd also give her some extra protein and calcium and vitamin D.


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wanted to update quickly!

We are out of the egg-woods! No more. She would have been due to lay today, and none came. Her poops are also completely back to normal, good size, shape, and color -- no more soggy droppings or diarrhea-like poops, which is g-r-e-a-t in my book since we're barely skating by financially until January.

Bradjo -- thanks for the tips, but no, we are not up to caring for babies right now. I'm a student and in class a lot, and my fiance works nights at a restaurant. So I just am not comfortable taking on the responsibility, nor would I have a place to keep them, or the funds to take them to the a-vet in emergencies. So I think it's best to just discourage her.

How big are hy eggs?? I've got to know. Bigger than a chicken's? I imagine they must be...


----------

